# Carbon Fiber#2



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

:bigok::bigok::bigok::bigok:


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

one more down


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

nice job, are you going to atempt a whole body?


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

workin on it.
Thanks


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

well thats awesome, I miss the days of working in a composite shop and having "extra materials" to work with .


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

yea it gets pricey haha


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

_please use PM's_


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

bump


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

They say if you do that in a vacuum, the cloth lays down better....FWIW.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

there's all types of ways to do it .the kind your talking about is the full cf piece like for a race car. Mine is just for looks.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

more pics


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

lookin good


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

well thank you.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Next project is the trim in the 05 f150


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

You need to cover the clutch cover now. delete the KEBC too...


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

every body wants that cover done . If you get the cover off a 700 it dont have it from the factory right?


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

redrumredrum89 said:


> every body wants that cover done . If you get the cover off a 700 it dont have it from the factory right?


Correct.


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

From one composite artist to another, nice job. I'm making a full carbon fiber body for my crotchrocket this fall. Didn't think about doing the quad. Might have to now ;-)


----------

